# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  İran ticarette dolar ve eurodan vazgeçiyor

## bozok

*İran ticarette dolar ve eurodan vazgeçiyor*


_(__Muhammed Rıza Rahimi / Bozok)_ 

12:27 | 11 Ağustos 2010

İran, Batılı ülkelerin nükleer programını engellemek için uyguladıkları ambargoya karşılık tüm dış ticaretinde ve petrol satışında dolar ve euro kullanmaktan vazgeçiyor.

ülkenin önde gelen ekonomi gazetesi Donya-e-Ektesad, İran Birinci Başkan Yardımcısı Muhammed Rıza Rahimi’nin “Dolar ve euroyu, döviz sepetimizden çıkartıp, onların yerine riyal ve bizimle işbirliği yapmayı kabul eden ülkelerin para birimlerini koyacağız” dediğini yazdı. Rahimi, eğitimcilerle yaptığı bir toplantıda “Bunlar kirli para birimleri. Artık petrolümüzü euro ya da dolar olarak satmayacağız” dedi.

*Uygulama zamanı belli değil*

Rahimi, Petrol İhraç Eden ülkeler Birliği’nin (OPEC) ikinci büyük petrol ihracatçısı olan İran’ın bu kararının nasıl ve ne zaman uygulanacağını ise söylemedi.

İran Birinci Başkan Yardımcısı Rahimi, Avrupa Birliği’nden (AB) yaptıkları ithalatı da azaltacaklarını belirtti. İran, AB’den 2009 yılında toplam ithalatının yüzde 29’unu oluşturan 11.4 milyar dolarlık ithalat yaptı. İthalat kısıntısı özellikle buğday ve soya fasulyesi gibi gıda maddelerinde yoğunlaşacak.

Rahimi, ‘hassas cihazların’ ithalatının ise şimdilik devam edeceğini belirterek, “Bunlar da İranlı gençler tarafından üretilecek ancak bunun için biraz zaman lazım” ifadelerini kullandı.

*MİLLİYET*

----------

